# What about other forums!?



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

I've noticed that no one has touched the Orchestral and Solo & Chamber forums since like 25th of February . Well? What are we waiting for?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

Lisztfreak said:


> I've noticed that no one has touched the Orchestral and Solo & Chamber forums since like 25th of February . Well? What are we waiting for?


Yeh, Well, Go to it Liszt, start it rolling.


----------

